#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Sequence stratigraphy lectures

## NGUYETMINHPT

HI all, 

Any one is interested in sequence stratigraphy? 

Access this link to download many interesting powerpoint lectures


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




EnjoySee More: Sequence stratigraphy lectures

----------


## aliali

Thanks alot

----------


## abdelurgamm

Dear sirs 
i need too 
1-*Any document on seismic stratigraphy*
2-*SG15: Seismic Expression of Structural Styles: A Picture and Work Atlas (Volumes 1, 2, & 3)*
3-*memoir 29 AAPG seismic stratigraphy*
thank you

----------


## gepachir

> HI all, 
> 
> Any one is interested in sequence stratigraphy? 
> 
> Access this link to download many interesting powerpoint lectures
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thank you my friend

----------


## abdelurgamm

thank you alot of

----------


## ahmedsisy

thank you very much
great and very important lectures

----------


## Yusuf Azhari

Thak's alot, it's very helpfull

----------


## skalam71

I am looking for the said presentation but i can't find it please help me at skalam71@gmail.com.

----------


## mesozoic

Thank you for share!

----------


## chuan556

the link is not working, can you re-upload it? thanks

----------

